# Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht



## dmoppel (26. März 2008)

Hilfe ich suche einen Angelstuhl für die Brandung
er sollte:
ein normales Packmaß haben
sehr belastbar (130 oder nach schätzung meiner Frau 135 kg|bigeyes)
er muss nicht unbedingt Armlehnen haben
sehr gemütlich sein
bis 100 Euronen

die meisten Anbieter haben leider keine Angabe zur belastbarkeit
der stühle 
habe bisher nur den JRC Cocoon Carp Chair Stuhl gefunden (bis 160 sollte reichen)
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

#h
http://dam.tpk6.de/de/pdfs/pagina.235.pdf
wie wär´s damit?


----------



## big mama (26. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Ich nutze seit Jahren solch ein Modell:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Faltstuhl-Klapps...ryZ74466QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Bin selber ne " XXL-Anglerein " und habe immer noch den 1. Klappstuhl.


----------



## Pixelschreck (26. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Moin!
Ich benutze den bequemen Salmo Sessel/ Liege von Askari. Das Fußteil ist abnehmbar. Den Gummizug am Rand gelegentlich spannen und gut.
Schwergewichts getestet von meiner Frau. Genauere Angaben kann ich aus Datenschutzgründen hier nicht machen.

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/3175/schnarchklfv9.jpg


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich benutze den bequemen Salmo Sessel/ Liege von Askari. Das Fußteil ist abnehmbar. Den Gummizug am Rand gelegentlich spannen und gut.
> Schwergewichts getestet von meiner Frau. Genauere Angaben kann ich aus Datenschutzgründen hier nicht machen.


 

Na hoffentlich liest ´se hier nicht heimlich mit- sonst hängt der Haussegen schief.|splat2:

Ich schmeiß mich wech!
Ich stürz´mich aus´m Kellerfenster!|muahah:


----------



## Pixelschreck (26. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

_*PSSSSST! Das muss aber unter uns bleiben!
*__*|splat2:

*_Ausserdem ist meine Frau nicht zu dick, ihre inneren Werte brauchen soviel Platz!


----------



## dmoppel (27. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Super das sind doch schon mal Aussagen, 
ich werde mir die Stühle mal näher ansehen!

@Pixelschreck: Zitat
Ausserdem ist meine Frau nicht zu dick, ihre inneren Werte brauchen soviel Platz!

Ist das immer so mit den inneren Werten oder was meinst du, gibt es da auch Ausnahmen. |engel:

Gruss Dirk


----------



## Mac Gill (27. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Hallo,
suche auch einen Stuhl für die Brandung - gleiche problematik (XXXL).

Hinzu kommt jedoch noch, das ich an der Küste der Niederlande auf dem Sand bei Ebbe angele. Die Stühle sinken dann in den feuchten Sand ein -> gibt es da eine Modell, dass die berücksichtigt?
(Nicht die kleinen Füße - da ist der Stuhl sofort wech...)


----------



## FelixSch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche auch einen Stuhl für die Brandung - gleiche problematik (XXXL).
> 
> Hinzu kommt jedoch noch, das ich an der Küste der Niederlande auf dem Sand bei Ebbe angele. Die Stühle sinken dann in den feuchten Sand ein -> gibt es da eine Modell, dass die berücksichtigt?
> (Nicht die kleinen Füße - da ist der Stuhl sofort wech...)


 
Du musst doch sicher ohnehin viel scheppen. Wenn du keinen geeigneten Stuhl findest, dann pack dir einfach zwei Bretter drunter. Ich bin eher M aber auch bei mir sinken die Stühle dann immer ein und wenn man die Standfläche vergrößert (breite Steine tuen es auch) dann ist das Problem passe!


----------



## Allround_angler (28. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Ich hab bei meinem ersten Brandungsangelausflug meine Zebco-Box als Stuhl benutzt---> ging auch auch  aber war halt ohne Lehne. Es gibt sicherlich einige Geräteboxen, die sich dafür eigenen dürften. Warum also extra nen Stuhl mitschleppen?

update: Mit 2 Zebco-boxen als Stühle passen sogar 2 Angler in ein Sturmzelt musste ich feststellen


----------



## Piere (28. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Anaconda ultra light version.
--bis 150 Kg angepriesen--


----------



## dmoppel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

also eine Box als Stuhl muss ich nicht mehr haben, es darf schon ein wenig bequemer sein.
das mag sicher mal als übergang gehen.
Und für einen Stuhl ist immer PLatz bei mir, denn ich fahre immer mit einem abschließbaren Aluanhänger ( supersache bei Regen, und wenn man Nachts nach Hause kommt einfach in die Ecke stellen und am nächsten Tag in aller Ruhe Geschirr saubermachen)

Die Stühle von Anaconda sind auch schon in der engeren Wahl,
muss mal bei 3,2,1 gucken
Danke Dirk


----------



## hotte50 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

da die meisten Stühle eh im Boden einsinken (bei uns Leichtgewichten ) ist der Tipp mit einem Brettchen schon ganz gut. Besser sind da aber Untertassengroße "Unterlegscheiben" aus Metall. Sind leichter zu Transportieren und besser in der Haltbarkeit als ein Brettchen.

Wenn Du Geld sparen willst, schaust Du bei Ikea vorbei. Dort gibt es aus Teakholz sehr gute Klappstühle. Für meine habe ich vor 2 Jahren mal 14,90 € gezahlt. Sind super stabil und trotzdem nicht zu schwer und halten  locker mehr als 130/135 Kilo  #6


----------



## wolkenkrieger (29. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Ich nutze auch so einen Stuhl, wie ihn big mama rein gesetzt hat. Allerdings die etwas gemütlichere Variante mit renlümmeln und Fußstütze.

Das Ding musste die letzten 3 Jahre eine Menge mit machen. Vor allem mich 

Gekostet hat der bei ebay incl. Versand seinerzeit 9,80EUR. Also noch preisgünstiger ist nur noch auf den blanken Boden setzen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (29. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

wofür einen stuhl ?? wenn ich regelmäßig neue würmer raufmache bin ich immer in aktion!! und sonst in strand eingraben! nein spass beiseite ich denke karpfenstühle sollten dein gewicht problemlos tragen. aber wie gesagt ich z.b. brauche keine sitzmöglichkeit weil ich immer gummi gebe!#h


----------



## dmoppel (29. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

wofür einen stuhl ?? wenn ich regelmäßig neue würmer raufmache bin ich immer in aktion!! und sonst in strand eingraben! nein spass beiseite ich denke karpfenstühle sollten dein gewicht problemlos tragen. aber wie gesagt ich z.b. brauche keine sitzmöglichkeit weil ich immer gummi gebe!#h

In meinem Alter kann man ruhig einen Stuhl mitnehmen,
aber wie du schon sagst wenn es ab geht dann brauch ich ihn auch nicht.
Übrigens hat es sich mit dem Stuhl erledigt,
hab mir gerade den Anaconda Table Carp Chair Stuhl bei 321 ersteigert.
Vielen Dank an Alle #6
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Rosi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich benutze den bequemen Salmo Sessel/ Liege von Askari. Das Fußteil ist abnehmbar. Den Gummizug am Rand gelegentlich spannen und gut.
> Schwergewichts getestet von meiner Frau. Genauere Angaben kann ich aus Datenschutzgründen hier nicht machen.



moin pixel dein neues zu hause sieht gut aus:q ich hätte da noch nen schuhschrank als spende, wenn du magst

also ehrlich! brandungsangeln ohne stuhl? das geht ja garnüsch!


----------



## Fischeresfrau (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

 grinst zu Rosi..finde ich aber sehr sehr nett dass du meinen Mann helfen willst das er es etwas gemütlicher hat in seiner Wohnung..lieben Dank #h

@ Dorschbremse noch hängt der Haussegen gerade mal sehen was passiert wenn ich alle Beiträge von Jens durch habe |krach:


----------



## Rosi (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Ohje, jetze gehts den Pixeln an den Kragen!

#hzurück zu Fischers Frau- Kerle? Kein Wort darf man denen glauben! Es freut mich sehr, daß es Dir wieder gut geht.


----------



## Fischeresfrau (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

*Rosi wie Recht du doch hast  aber das sagen wir ja den Männern nicht.*

*hast du Lust im Chat zu kommen?*


----------



## Rosi (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*

Also, hm, verschämt blickt. Im Chat kommen? Wllst du das wirklich wissen?|supergri Da muß dat aber zugehn!


----------



## nemles (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*



Fischeresfrau schrieb:


> *Rosi *
> *hast du Lust im Chat zu kommen?*



|bigeyes |kopfkrat  

Auf jeden Fall viel Vergnügen dabei :m


----------



## FelixSch (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelstuhl für "VOLLSCHLANKE" gesucht*



Fischeresfrau schrieb:


> *...*
> 
> *hast du Lust im Chat zu kommen?*


 
Ferkelalarm?


----------

